# Shrimp Boat at Dawn



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was out Sunday morning anchored on the ship channel and saw this shrimp boat pass by. With the sun rising I thought this would have been a good picture. Needless to say, I'm no pro but I thought it was nice.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

No pic???


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll forget the net before I forget the camera.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I always bring my camera. :biggrin:


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Having issues with attaching. Be back


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Finally


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Night Watch*

Nice. Here's one I took way the heck out in the Gulf awhile back.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow that looks super nice and real close


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*heres a few shrimp boats*

and a sail boat.


----------

